# it happened again



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Bummer. Thankfully my guys have never shown an interest in personal electronics.


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Pearl our lab chewed two cable remotes and one tv remote. When John went to cable to get the new remotes he showed them the picture of Pearl, they loved her picture and replaced the remotes free.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Careful, I'm pretty sure you have to have the insurance policy in effect for something like 30 days before you can make a claim on it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

All I saw was that I had to get the policy within the first 30 days of purchase. Which it is.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Enzo chewed up my (kinda) new phone not too long ago. I don't have a warranty on it because it was purchased for my grandma and she didn't want "all those extra buttons", so she gave it to me after about 2 weeks and went back to her old phone. Fast forward another two weeks and I find Enzo under the coffee table with my cell phone. He always heads straight under there when he has something he's not supposed to have - completely gives himself away. It still works, but the camera takes the blurriest pictures and my ringtones and speaker phone have a very tinny (is that even a word?) sound to them.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry! 

We have been so lucky that neither Selka or Gunner have been chewers at all.
Now Max, my heart golden at the Bridge, he ate our deck! (Not why he is at the Bridge either) : )


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Ohh boy, that really sucks! D:


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

That sucks bigtime..Id wait a day or two if you can to go to the store to replace it just in case they pull a bunch of bologna out about replacing the phone...I have never had any luck with ATT I switched to Verizon about a year and half ago and have had no problems with them myself. They are even going to let me switch my phone if I keep having software problems with my Blackberry without an upgrade needed. Im looking into getting the Droid Incredible or something along those lines.


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oops! I hope it wasn't an expensive phone...


----------

